# Disillusioned



## georgieS (Aug 1, 2009)

Could anyone tell me if there are any jobs around paphos for genuine hard working people that don't speak greek and find it difficult to 'con' people?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

georgieS said:


> Could anyone tell me if there are any jobs around paphos for genuine hard working people that don't speak greek and find it difficult to 'con' people?


It depends on what sort of thing you are looking for and how flexible you are regarding what you are willing to do.
What field have you got experience in?


----------



## georgieS (Aug 1, 2009)

Veronica said:


> It depends on what sort of thing you are looking for and how flexible you are regarding what you are willing to do.
> What field have you got experience in?


Human Resources (know I'd definitely need fluent greek), guest relations (apartment and villa rental) and vacation club sales (not very good at this, don't like conning people) wouldn't like to cook, clean or deal with drunks in 40 degree heat!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

georgieS said:


> Human Resources (know I'd definitely need fluent greek), guest relations (apartment and villa rental) and vacation club sales (not very good at this, don't like conning people) wouldn't like to cook, clean or deal with drunks in 40 degree heat!!!


So time share is definitely out:clap2::clap2::clap2:
Very sensible person. Have you looked at the sticky post of useful websites?
There are some job sites on there.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...living-cyprus/37433-useful-website-links.html

Veronica


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Veronica said:


> So time share is definitely out:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Very sensible person. Have you looked at the sticky post of useful websites?
> There are some job sites on there.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I'm sorry that you have become disillusioned, and notice you've been seeking work for sometime. Your situation does highlight the current problems in finding half-decent employment in Cyprus in what is a very difficult market (made even worse through the current recession). Have you tried the EURES portal (see sticky). It took me quite a while to find a half decent job - and in the end it was through the family network that I landed one. It is very hard to get a job without contacts. The main markets for semi-skilled and international office work (where English is largely spoken) is in Limassol and Nicosia (which is probably too far for you). 

Good luck in your search...


----------



## georgieS (Aug 1, 2009)

Veronica said:


> So time share is definitely out:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Very sensible person. Have you looked at the sticky post of useful websites?
> There are some job sites on there.
> 
> ...


Thanks Veronica, have done that and registered my CV


----------



## georgieS (Aug 1, 2009)

free_zeebo said:


> Yo,
> 
> I know others have covered it but the key is getting out of paphos. I know of somwhere looking for a newly qualified/part qualified account? any good ;-)


Thanks, but unfortunately don't have accountancy qualification. Have MSc in Human Resource Management, which is no use here as I'm not fluent in Greek.


----------



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

Have you thought of running your own employment agency for employment in UK or US?
you could interview people virtually. Use Skype for example to ring to UK when you need to speak to employers.


----------

